# regular force infantry, can't wait



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

i'm 17 and just dropped out of highschool, i managed to get 15 credits within a highschool year just to do this. but they told me to re-apply becaue of a reason you can figure out. some recreational fun i'm used to having. anyways i hope to be off to basic in feburary, at least thats what they told me. 

good luck to all of your personal journeys.

arnold c.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Dec 2007)

Why not finsih highschool while your still in the highschool mode. The army will still be there in a year or 2.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

well, truth is i'm out of highschool mode. i think i used all my juice. i got the smarts but i need to work with my hands, and a added bonus is i'm helping out at home...this is gonna take a lot of stress off my mom


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> well, truth is i'm out of highschool mode. i think i used all my juice. i got the smarts but i need to work with my hands, and a added bonus is i'm helping out at home...this is gonna take a lot of stress off my mom



How are you going to help out at home once you're shipped off for Basic?  Or did you mean financially?

It'd go a long way to me believing that you "got the smarts" if you capitalized "I" once in a while.

I don't know your circumstances, but I won't congratulate you for being a quitter - you've just made a decision that you'll come to regret.  Many here (including me) made similar decisions in the past, most of us came to regret it.

Strongly recommend that you finish High School - as LWQ points out, the Army isn't going anywhere.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Lol okay, I'll start using proper English. Yes, I do mean financially. I'm no quitter. I just want to do something that will benefit the wellness of my family and whats most important myself. many people do agree with you but given the circumstances this is the best option I can take. My mom has diabetes so proper meals and relieved stress are a must as she has already been hospitalized a couple of times. If I don't want to continue in the military, I will still be able to enter college without a diploma.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

I know we may be beating the proverbial dead horse here but I’m with Roy and LWQ (and a lot of others). Go back and finish high school. You’ll need it both for the military and any other career path you choose.

Also look at it this way do you really think the Army, or any potential employer/organization, wants someone who almost finishes something then quits?  

_“Well Sgt we cleared most of that building of the enemy, but you know we gave up and decided not to check the last couple of rooms.”_

Presuming there is a unit nearby, and also presuming that it will not adversely affect completing your education, which should be your main concern right now, why not check out the Reserves?  You can get an introduction to military life to see if it really is what you want before committing yourself to several years. You like it,  then the option to CT to the regulars is there after you graduate.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

I would agree with you guys. Although there are many reasons why this is obviously a bad idea, I have. one reason why I should follow through. I did not finish half of high school then quit. I had this planned a year ago when i really wanted to make something of myself. I wanted this a year ago, i'm i'm finnally here.
I dont plan on becoming an officer by the way.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

Ok Arnold I’ll bite what are the reasons? 

Basically you’ve said you quit something half way through and not only are trying to justify it but asking expecting us to do  the same and applaud you for giving up.

Arnold you’re asking for membership in an organization that does not understand let alone condone “giving up” or “quitting” It is not in our mindset.

Perhaps you need to read (just read mind) some more here and not just in the recruiting threads either to understand what is expected of you. This is not a job, you want a job try being a Latte Tech at Starbucks. This is a lifestyle. To paraphrase our USMC cousins, there is no such thing as an “ex Soldier.” Both Roy and I have taken the uniform off, but we cannot shed the experiences that shaped who we are, and the bonds we share with guys like LWQ still serving.

Whether one wears the uniform for 20 years or just a couple it will change you and stay with you for the rest of your life.  It’s noble that you say you want to take care of your mother. That’s the sort of thing we do look for and want. However you need to really think this one out. If at the end of the day you realize that your values are not those we have then perhaps you should look elsewhere.  Either way giving up on education is something that will come back to haunt you down the road.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Well thanks for the advice. I do understand - but in reality, this can work. I make something good out of this. my recruiter even pointed out that "Many of the old farts, didn't even have their diploma". There are things you do, and things you don't do, just no regrets. I try to learn from everything. The military I something i've been wanting to do forever ever since i joined cadets when i was 14. I know what it feels like to be proud of your uniform. I'm not asking you to applaud my desicion, but fill me in on what to expect.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the advice. I do understand - but in reality, this can work. I make something good out of this. my recruiter even pointed out that "Many of the old farts, didn't even have their diploma". There are things you do, and things you don't do, just no regrets. I try to learn from everything. The military I something i've been wanting to do forever ever since i joined cadets when i was 14. I know what it feels like to be proud of your uniform. I'm not asking you to applaud my desicion, but fill me in on what to expect.



Yes - it can work, but it can work BETTER if you finish High School.  You're recruiter is right, speaking as an "old fart", I didn't have High School when I joined either.  Partway into my career I came to understand the value of an education - so I spent three years finishing High School by correspondence, and ten years acquiring a university degree by correspondence.  I wonder how much smoother my life may have been had I finished High School in the first place.  I wonder how many hours of good times I robbed from my children while sitting in the local library studying.  I wonder how much more of a soldier I could have been if my attention hadn't been divided between family, the CF, AND my own education.

I used to subscribe to the "no regrets" theory too.  But I'm here to tell you - although I am happy with who I am, where I am, and what I've accomplished - I have regrets.

Cadets and LIFE in the CF have very little in common.  Get it out of your head that because you were in Cadets you have an idea what it is to be in the military - you don't, you're deluding yourself.

I strongly believe you should be looking at a local Reserve unit - get your ass back into High School - FINISH what you started, and THEN consider CT into the Regs in a year or two, if that remains your choice.

This is going to come across harsh, c'est le guerre:  Your Mother's financial problems are NOT your financial problems.  It is not up to you to support her (or any siblings that may be involved) - that's HER problem.  I think helping out as you can is admirable - but the necessity to do so shouldn't be a deciding factor in any long range, life changing decisions you make for yourself.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

First off, I agree with others that have posted, go back and finish HS.

Secondly, you are doing yourself a great diservice by not finishing, It will follow you for the rest of your life. As far as 'Old farts' go, that was a completely different day and age, one that cannot be compared to today's. 

Speaking from experience you will be better off with your HS Diploma, Much like you I withdrew from Grade 11 at 16 to work and provide for my family, However it took me a couple years to realize what a mistake I had made, as I cannot help out much if I am only going to be working in dead end jobs the rest of my life due to a non-proper HS education. I went back at 19 and completed the rest of my HS years, and I will tell you this, best decision I have made to this date.

I personally have doubt as to if someone who is not willing to finish HS is going to be able to finish the rigorous training the Army has, BMQ, SQ and MOC to name a few. 



> If I don't want to continue in the military, I will still be able to enter college without a diploma.



I do not know where you recieved such information, but I am pretty darn sure that that is not possible, I don't know of any post-secondary institution that will accept someone without a HS Diploma or a GED. If I am wrong than I am wrong, however I think you have been grossly misinformed about this. 

Danjanou has a good idea, go back finish HS and join the reserves, if you are still interested after you finish HS then go RegF, at 17 it sounds like you dont have much left to go? perhaps just Grade 12? if so why would you quit so close to the end? (and no matter what anyone says, willingly stoping to do something is quitting)

And finally I would like to touch on one other point, you mentioned you had no plan on going Officer; However an education is not only for Officers, there are going to be many instances as an NCM that a complete HS education would serve you well. (I know I am out of my lane on this point, but I do not believe I have said anything untrue? Perhaps an Infantry member can go further on this point)


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Dec 2007)

Speaking as someone who did drop out (got a High School on my own time) it *WILL* hurt your career. You want to do something special guess what when your file goes to the Personnel Selection Officer that ever base has he will check your high school records and note that you did not finish and that my friend is a big *X* against you. Trust me you'll have to prove to him that you will and can learn at the pace required to complete whatever course or new job you will want. And guess what you have already told him you couldn't once. You tracking what I am saying here?

Go back, finish high school, do the Res thing and earn some cash to help out your mom (very applaudable thing you are doing BTW) and then when you have that diploma in hand come play with us in the regs, you'll be a better soldier and a better person for it.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (5 Dec 2007)

x


----------



## Greymatters (5 Dec 2007)

Not getting your HS is a big mistake, period.  There are trades and occupations where this might not matter, and a little less formal education can be forgiven, but the CF isnt one of them.  In this day and age, HS is in most cases the minimum you need to get decent work at most any company in the country.  You should seriously reconsider your choice.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Consider this:  It's not what you do in life that you'll regret, it's what you *don't* do.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

This is very good advice, and you'd be a fool to ignore it.  Besides, have you ever thought of how much time on Course and in a classroom it takes to train a soldier?  If you can't hack High School, you are not going to hack learning how to become a trained soldier.


----------



## ixium (5 Dec 2007)

It was my understanding from the recruiter that I talked to that completion of highschool wasn't as important as CFAT scores. From this thread it seems it is. Did I misunderstand what the recruiter said?

I realize some things are limited by education(like grade12 science or math), but that the main trades lack of education wouldn't be a factor untill later on in their career(plenty of time for a correspondence course or 4).

And if I knew then what I know now, I'd of definatly stayed in school to finish.


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Dec 2007)

A couple of things from my perspective:

First off - while you believe that dropping out of HS to help your mother is the right thing to do - don't forget that she will bear that added burden of regret too - that she was the one who held you back - and that's not good for her health. No parent wants that - trust me, we'd all die to give our kids a better future.

Secondly - maybe you weren't doing too well, maybe the 'classroom' structure didn't match the way you learn. Consider this though - unless you're applying for a high-speed Univ Degree with a lot of competition, nobody cares what your overall average was - just that you showed the willpower to make it through the system. Look into getting the rest of your Diploma from an on-line program - many school boards offer it now.

Third - To cover what's been said here - look at the Reserves. I'm a career Reservist - 12.5 years out of my almost 16 are full time. I've never looked back, and virtually no regrets. As a Reservist, you can earn a wage, be at home for mom, finish HS on the side, and even work another job for more $$$. I've had young soldiers doing just that - and it's a hard drive, but it works.

Fourth - never, ever believe that you can predict the future. So you don't need a degree for some of the NCO trades - two years into your service you could become injured and released - with no career training, and no diploma - and sadly, I've seen that happen too - those are the poor buggers with a real problem.

There's literally hundreds of years of CF experience represented on this site - almost every option has been experienced or witnessed - listen to the folks here. Stay in school - but find an option that works for you.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

Well.  If you have no plans of progressing past the rank of Cpl in your lifetime, then no High School may suffice.  However, you may find that you don't have a long career, as now a days it is expected that members 'advance' in their Trades or get out.  That means you must have an education.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Listen, kid.
> 
> You ask opinions.  People with vast amounts of experience give them to you.  You basically then come back on, tell them they are full of sh&t, that you know everything, that you have it wired tight, that all the options they've given you don't work out.  Then you ask for more, looking, seeking, searching for someone to validate your decision and pat you on the head and say "OK little Arnold, you're right, you know it all, why can't we be just like you... sign here, we'll make you a Sgt right away because you are so gripped".
> 
> ...


 With all due respect, you don't know what the**** i've been through, and i know i'm fortunate, but you forced me to say it. And no, i don't know ever thing, i'm actually learning a lot from these great people that are giving me their adivce and stories without being so rude about it. So i'm sorry but don't tell me about unique situations, or proving my wisdom, because by talking like that, i know you are my senior and I should watch what i say, you have no idea.Eeveryone says being a soldier is not a job, its a lifestyle, you see things and challenges you would never concieve in your dreams, its a hard life, but your living it. I and any infanteir can take an obscene amount of crap, after all they are called grunts. But bashing things so personnal to me, things i'm willing to share like that. we'll i apologize if this offends anyone. but its how i feel.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> With all due respect, you don't know what the**** i've been through, and i know i'm fortunate, but you forced me to say it. And no, i don't know ever thing, i'm actually learning a lot from these great people that are giving me their adivce and stories without being so rude about it. So i'm sorry but don't tell me about unique situations, or proving my wisdom, because by talking like that, i know you are my senior and I should watch what i say, you have no idea.Eeveryone says being a soldier is not a job, its a lifestyle, you see things and challenges you would never concieve in your dreams, its a hard life, but your living it. I and any infanteir can take an obscene amount of crap, after all they are called grunts. But bashing things so personnal to me, things i'm willing to share like that. we'll i apologize if this offends anyone. but its how i feel.




f**k thats funny....thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Dec 2007)

Word of advice..... 

Grow some thick skin.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

With all due respect arnold.c, you should learn how to communicate better.  Not only is your spelling bad, but your grammar is also, and you really suck at composition.  You would do better in school and life if you did apply yourself more.  Stay in High School.  That way you wouldn't be here learning the hard way "How not to influence people and make enemies in the process."  If you haven't clued in yet as to the hole you have just dug yourself into, you really are not going to succeed at much in life.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> With all due respect, you don't know what the**** i've been through, and i know i'm fortunate, but you forced me to say it. And no, i don't know ever thing, i'm actually learning a lot from these great people that are giving me their adivce and stories without being so rude about it. So i'm sorry but don't tell me about unique situations, or proving my wisdom, because by talking like that, i know you are my senior and I should watch what i say, you have no idea.Eeveryone says being a soldier is not a job, its a lifestyle, you see things and challenges you would never concieve in your dreams, its a hard life, but your living it. I and any infanteir can take an obscene amount of crap, after all they are called grunts. But bashing things so personnal to me, things i'm willing to share like that. we'll i apologize if this offends anyone. but its how i feel.



You lost the capital "I" thing.  There went your "got the smarts" thang.

CSA 105 is a senior officer in the CF (a quick perusal of his profile and posts will reveal this to you) - I don't always agree with what he says, but he's generally in the right area when he speaks of leadership issues.

The defensive tone of your quoted post tells me that CSA 105 is DEAD ON in his remarks.

Please don't compare yourself with serving "grunts" - you can't BEGIN to understand what a "grunt" does (and just to cut you off at the pass, neither can I - my grunt days were way in the past in the "dinosaur' days of NATO against the Warsaw Pact) - but I HAVE served in several theatres which would blow your socks off.

Breath in through your nose, and out through your mouth - calm down.  You came to an internet forum populated with serving and retired CF members, asking for their opinions.  You got 'em.  Stop for a bit and consider what we've said.  Nobody here has anything to gain or lose by slagging you or yours - your personal circumstances really matter little to us.

WE ARE, however (at least I am - and I believe I can speak generally on behalf of most others), interested in having a soldier available who's done what is necessary to be the best soldier he can be.  And, believe it or not, that includes finishing High School.  You may not like how some of us talk, and you may not like the conclusions some of us reach vis a vis your personal situation - tough.  No one here asked you to like it - just take it in and consider it.

My advice (seeing as how you asked for it)?  Suck back, reload, and reconsider your reaction to the opinions expressed in this thread.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

Ok Arnold as you won't listen to us BTDT (including us old Cold War Dinosaurs) try listenting to this kid. He realised he's screwed up and now trying to get on with life. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68628.0/topicseen.html


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Lol, i did, meh hard to explain, years of using msn messenger, the whole grammer and sentences idea are out the window in this generation. 

Are you familair with eclass? "I" was considering continuing my education that way. The problem with courses you do on your own time, is they are time comsuming, but that can be an advantage as you work at your own pace.

p.s I've had some sh&t spewing moments to lol. Being on the bussiness end of something lol.


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Dec 2007)

for what it matters, Arnold, let me tell you the tale of a 33 years old, who barely made it trough in high school more then a decade ago.

He wanted more then anything to join the CF, and he applied the the day he turned 18 and was accepted... and went to St-Jean. BIG MISTAKE he did, he was in for reality check and well...he did not stay because he was a quitter. The guy left because he tough he knew what he was getting into it. 

4 years after he joined the Cadet Instructor Corp. And well..since he had only some "practical" skills, he really sucked being and officer so in 2006 he request and a transfer to Pres as a supply tech. 

During his interview, the officer asked about his past career and why should he be given a chance. The guy answered that now he is 32 and have grown more mature, and new what he wanted. so he was accepted. Now he is happy.

It took me 15 years to know were my place should be. 

Don't think that the army is the only thing. As other people said, you could injure yourself, and be sent home. Or, you could just simply discover that the army way is not for you after all. 

If you want to join, go ahead..but my simple advice...think about getting at least your high school diploma...look at the other way to get it beside going to school...There are ways...and you will be proud to get it, trust me.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

How did you truly know you found what you wanted to do? 
If you want to know what stage i'm at. My interviewer said I scored well on my apptitude test but have to come back to re-apply because I admited to pot use. I am due back Jan 13, 08 and he told me I can be off to basic in Feb.

I will get my credits. One way or another


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> Lol, i did, meh hard to explain, years of using msn messenger, the whole grammer and sentences idea are out the window in this generation.



BULLSHIT.  I have three sons - the youngest of which is barely older than you.  All three of them are capable of stringing together a few discernible thoughts - even on an internet forum.  ALL of them recognize the necessity of making yourself understood in written form.




			
				arnold.c said:
			
		

> Are you familair with eclass? "I" was considering continuing my education that way. The problem with courses you do on your own time, is they are time comsuming, but that can be an advantage as you work at your own pace.



No, I'm not familiar with "eclass".  Can you elaborate?



			
				arnold.c said:
			
		

> p.s I've had some sh&t spewing moments to lol. Being on the bussiness end of something lol.



I'm not sure I follow that last statement.  Does it mean that you're not used to being on the "business end" of honest thought and appraisal?  If so, and you continue your path toward joining the CF - STAND BY.  You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Dec 2007)

You know why bother with the effort. This kid and yeah I said Kid not Man Arnold, doesn’t want advice or encouragement. He’s made up his mind based on his vast experience and just wants us to rubber stamp his own ill thought, selfish “plan” with approval. 

Not going to happen son. I’ll also wager that with your attitude, lack of education, thin skin, and hair trigger temper not only is a future in the CF not in the card but odds are I’ll be seeing you on a professional basis in the next little while. Those who know what I do for a living these days will know how sad that is.

Fellow mods I say we leave this one up as reminder after we lock it. 8)


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

Or perhaps you can visit these discusions on exactly the same thing you have started to talk about with the creation of this TOPIC:

CF'S Beginner

Education And Joining The CAF

The College Dropout




  If you had tried a Search, you would have found these topics, and more, all about quiting school and being told by everyone on the site that this was a bad idea.  You haven't been the first to have this dilemma, nor will you be the last.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Yeah, I spent to much time on the street. It's not msn's fault. And that means your an awesome father. I tell you that being a father is not something i will not jump into as hasty as this.

Eclass is an internet based course system which allows you to work on courses at home on your own time and be able to communicate with yours teachers that you already know. There is also a mail in course package which costs money. Both of these you will be working at your own pace.

I mean having guns shoved in your face. Knives being put to your throat. But I guess wrong place wrong time. Believe it or not, I have no enemies outside of the computer screen.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> ............the whole grammer and sentences idea are out the window in this generation.




How wrong you are!  Not in the Professional Classes.  And Soldiers are Professionals.  Good clear and concise communication, again covered in other topics, is a "life and death" fact that we live buy.  Good communication skills are a definite requirement on the battlefield.  Good communication skills are also required to do Reports, Demands, and other necessary written communications in the military.  MSN Speak is not an option.

As for your Drug use, we all read your original post and pretty much knew that your "recreational habits" were a 'show stopper', but then once again, we have several topics on that also.  Again, you can use the SEARCH function and find them.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You know why bother with the effort. This kid and yeah I said Kid not Man Arnold, doesn’t want advice or encouragement. He’s made up his mind based on his vast experience and just wants us to rubber stamp his own ill thought, selfish “plan” with approval.
> 
> Not going to happen son. I’ll also wager that with your attitude, lack of education, thin skin, and hair trigger temper not only is a future in the CF not in the card but odds are I’ll be seeing you on a professional basis in the next little while. Those who know what I do for a living these days will know how sad that is.
> 
> Fellow mods I say we leave this one up as reminder after we lock it. 8)



I'm not even in agreement with locking it.

I know there are many other similar threads - but I don't think Arnold is finished being publicly humiliated yet.

It may be instructional for the young fella (and others) to be completely humiliated.

On the other hand - I am personally involved in this particular thread.  If other Mods feel it's worth locking, I won't argue.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

As hard as it was, I have been clean and sober for 2 months.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> As hard as it was, I have been clean and sober for 2 months.



Oh wow....what do you want ?

A cookie ?

 :


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How wrong you are!  Not in the Professional Classes.  And Soldiers are Professionals.  Good clear and concise communication, again covered in other topics, is a "life and death" fact that we live buy.  Good communication skills are a definite requirement on the battlefield.  Good communication skills are also required to do Reports, Demands, and other necessary written communications in the military.  MSN Speak is not an option.
> 
> As for your Drug use, we all read your original post and pretty much knew that your "recreational habits" were a 'show stopper', but then once again, we have several topics on that also.  Again, you can use the SEARCH function and find them.


 I've been clean and sober for 2 months. I'll work on my communication skills. I'll make sure its up to par.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> Yeah, I spent to much time on the street. It's not msn's fault. And that means your an awesome father. I tell you that being a father is not something i will not jump into as hasty as this.
> 
> Eclass is an internet based course system which allows you to work on courses at home on your own time and be able to communicate with yours teachers that you already know. There is also a mail in course package which costs money. Both of these you will be working at your own pace.
> 
> I mean having guns shoved in your face. Knives being put to your throat. But I guess wrong place wrong time. Believe it or not, I have no enemies outside of the computer screen.



You're not impressing anybody here, son.  I've had guns shoved in my face (by REAL, PROFESSIONAL soldiers - not only street punks), and knives at my throat, held by same.  Your experiences don't impress me.  Nor do they make you desirable material for the CF.

As far as having "enemies outside the computer screen" goes - you don't have any enemies here, either.  Just genuinely concerned folks who've Been There, Done That  - and Know Better.



Roy


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> I've been clean and sober for 2 months.



I've been clean for 32 years........

I'm 32 years old

Anything else you want to impress us with ?


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You're not impressing anybody here, son.  I've had guns shoved in my face (by REAL, PROFESSIONAL soldiers - not only street punks), and knives at my throat, held by same.  Your experiences don't impress me.  Nor do they make you desirable material for the CF.
> 
> As far as having "enemies outside the computer screen" goes - you don't have any enemies here, either.  Just genuinely concerned folks who've Been There, Done That  - and Know Better.
> 
> ...



Very true. Do you honestly think that a 17 year old punk kid can impress you lol. Just telling you some of my experiences. I'm thinking about the feeling when your close to death. And i can only imagine what it feels like with trained killers. You have impressed me actually


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I've been clean for 32 years........
> 
> I'm 32 years old
> 
> Anything else you want to impress us with ?


nope, but its a good feeling. It must be hard for so many other people that are into alchohol and more potent stuff.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> Very true. Do you honestly think that a 17 year old punk kid can impress you lol. Just telling you some of my experiences. I'm thinking about the feeling when your close to death. And i can only imagine what it feels like with trained killers. You have impressed me actually



There - you've said it all.  If I've impressed you, you are easily impressed.

STAY IN SCHOOL.  GRAB the intellectual tools they are trying to extend to you, and USE them - you'll be less impressed with someone you know only through an internet forum.

You've been beat up pretty bad on this thread, kid - take a time out, consider what's been said, and THEN commit to a course of action.  Just to reiterate my (and others) main points:


You DO NOT owe your Mother a living - no matter how noble it may make you feel.  (Give her my email if she wishes to discuss it - it's in my profile).


You NEED at LEAST a basic education to make it in today's CF.


Your Cadet experiences, and street experiences DON'T MEAN SQUAT when it comes to being a professional soldier.


Your youth implies a certain lack of experience - DON'T try to compare your experience to mine, or anybody else's on these forums - you'll lose, every time.

Now go think about what's been said on this thread.  Then think again.  Then look up your local reserve unit, and get your ass back into school, where it belongs.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Now go think about what's been said on this thread.  Then think again.  Then look up your local reserve unit, and get your *** back into school, where it belongs.



You are right in ever thing you say. I'll get my diploma by means of mail in courses (in the process of research). If worst comes to worst Then i'll have to go back to school. Nah i'll fine, not that big of a beating.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> You are right in ever thing you say. I'll get my diploma by means of mail in courses (in the process of research). If worst comes to worst Then i'll have to go back to school. Nah i'll fine, not that big of a beating.



You'll be fine - I'm sure of that.

I'd be very happy to hear from you, in these forums, in a few months, when you tell us you've achieved your Diploma, and are looking at either enrolling or CTing to the Reg Force Infantry.

Stop talking about it, and just DO it.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks for sticking around.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> Thanks for sticking around.



Hell, son - I'm RETIRED - I can stick around here as long as I want and nothing suffers.

I don't always "stick around" - I do have other things to do, but your case intrigued me - so I "stuck around".

So - what're you going to do?


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Dec 2007)

Arnold C

Stay in school, get your gr 12, and in the meantime join a local Militia infantry unit.

Thats good advice.


Wes


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

"So - what're you going to do?"

Well as of the moment just like you said, I will need some rest. I am still booked for my physical on January the 13th but that can easily be canceled. First things first I'm going to explore the option of self directed learning. If that is not a good option (because of time issues, or because I know I won't be able to handle it because of the big demands of the Army) then to get my credits I will have to go back to school and look into a reserves unit.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

arnold.c said:
			
		

> "So - what're you going to do?"
> 
> Well as of the moment just like you said, I will need some rest. I am still booked for my physical on January the 13th but that can easily be canceled. First things first I'm going to explore the option of self directed learning. If that is not a good option (because of time issues, or because I know I won't be able to handle it because of the big demands of the Army) then to get my credits I will have to go back to school and look into a reserves unit.



Don't cancel it - just let the recruiter know that you're looking at Reserves, and in the meantime get your ass back into a school environment.  I imagine at this time of year the earliest opportunity will be in January - that's fine, go for it.

When (and you will) you have "down days" in school - email me - I've been there, recently even.


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Dec 2007)

Go get it buddy, 

 and Remember...When the going gets tough, the tough gets going...You are able to acheive what ever you set your mind to. It wont be easy. but... ho boy...you wont regret it.


----------



## arnold.c (5 Dec 2007)

"Tough times dont last, but tough people do". Thanks guys.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

Just for the record:

I've enjoyed conversing with Arnold here, but he's become "stoopid" on other threads.

I'd lock this up myself, but I'm personally involved.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Dec 2007)

That was quick.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Dec 2007)

Once again, "just for the record":

I apologize to my fellow mod(s) who foresaw what was coming, and with whom I publicly disagreed - I didn't see it, and I've been proved (once again), a fool.

This kid played me like I play a Rainbow Trout on my 10lb line - "hooked 'em - can't get away".

For what it's worth, I'll continue to engage young snots with "stupid" questions - I just can't help it, I was a stupid young snot once myself (and according to those in the know, I'm now a stupid OLD snot).

For what it's worth - I was the one who (finally) banned this troll - it's a shame on me that it took me this long to recognize his character.



Roy


----------

